# St Peters Mortuary, Chertsey, Surrey - Aug 2013



## LittleOz (Aug 9, 2013)

Brief history blatantly stolen from PS report....

St Peter's Hospital was built in the 1940's to house the casualties of WW2. But in time it was decided that the mortuary was too small to cope with the increase of bodies and too far away from the main hospital.
So a new mortuary was built in the main buildings at the cost of 4.8 million...

For those few readers who haven't been here, the place is pretty well trashed now but still an interesting (and damp) little explore, especially if like me it's your first mortuary.


























Someone had nicked the pen so I couldn't sign in





















Thanks for looking.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 9, 2013)

Nice, keep meaning to go here!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 10, 2013)

Great photos.


----------



## whitelaw (Sep 11, 2013)

A little wetter and greener than when I last saw it. There are some mortuary shots here - can't remember which ones - where there are slides and tissue blocks left behind. Beware places like this. If they are prepared to leave human tissue samples behind heaven knows what else they skimped on during that last wash down. 

Mortuaries fascinate people don't they. What goes on behind those doors is both fascinating and scary. I started my working life in a mortuary, before a complete chance of direction when joined the RAF and trained as a pilot, and from there to commercial aviation. You would be surprised, I think, to see daily life in a mortuary.


----------



## LittleOz (Sep 11, 2013)

I think it was West Park mortuary where they left the tissue blocks behind. That one's all sealed up now it's effectively on a housing estate and I'm reasonably sure it's all been cleared out (finally). I passed it the other week and there was a big pile of old equipment outside it.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 12, 2013)

Great shots, its a nice little explore is this


----------



## hitch436 (Oct 16, 2013)

every time i go there it is sealed up like a tin can, i have never been able to get in


----------

